# Emma's Photo Thread!



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Some pictures of Ms. Emma Fudge ; more to come soon! 

Emma - 5 weeks old









Emma - 8 weeks old (long car ride home)









Emma - 8 weeks old (long car ride home)


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Emma - 9 weeks old (loves her wheel)









Emma - 9 weeks old - First Bath


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beautiful baby! Such a sweet and gentle face!


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Squee!!!


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

SOO CUTE!!


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

She is definitely a honey, stole my heart with the initial pic I got of her at 5 weeks from the breeder. She is as sweet as she looks to. A real cuddle bug, so glad we have her. Have been waiting since March, the first couple days she was home were a little surreal...I barely slept (like most new moms) so I could watch her. More pics to come! We can't stop taking them so have a "few" more already to post.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Emma-9weeks (Playtime!)


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Naptime with Emma! (9 weeks old)


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

More pictures of my beautiful little girl...11 weeks old now!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Emma is so so so cute!!! Cute Overload material :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's adorable!!


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Aw sh'e so cute !


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Have been super busy around here lately with work and sports but here are a couple pics of my little lady...now 4 months old!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is such a doll! She looks so delicate and ladylike in the first picture.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

She is definitely a little princess! And she knows it too!!! :lol:


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

What an adorable hedgie! She looks so cute in all her photos


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

It feels like forever since I have been on here...here are some pics from the last month or so of my Emma. She is doing great! Love her more and more every day!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

gorgeous girl !


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

She's beautiful


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Everything about Emma is just perfect! Look at that precious little face and those tiny feet!


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

She is my spoiled little princess! Love her so much!!


----------

